# 50/50 sublimation



## Occo370 (Jun 4, 2019)

Does anyone have any pictures of sublimation print being applied to a 50/50. Shirt. And how do you think it will hold up 

Thank 

50 ploy
50 cotton


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

50% of the print will wash out. Bit like 65/35% but worse.
OK for fashion prints that require a vintage look, but no good for general retail. Even for fashion goods you would probably want to have the finished garment prewashed so that the customer can see what they are getting.


----------



## Occo370 (Jun 4, 2019)

Thank you for your response. I figured as much. I’m waiting for my printer to come. Just curious as to how it would hold. What would you suggest for a decent shirt to hold sublimation ink. Without spending. 10-12$ per shirt


I’m trying to do an on demand print 

How about the poly powder. Any luck with that. 
Or the sublimation transfer papers. That allow you I sublimate the transfer. Then press it. 

How do those hold up


----------



## Occo370 (Jun 4, 2019)

Sorry. I replied and lost it 


What is a decent shirt to use for sublimation
Inexpensive

Also hi are the transfer sheets that allow u to sublimatevto them. Then transfer

Or the poly powders


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

White, 100% polyester is the preferred choice for vivid, long-lasting prints that don't wash out.


You print to sublimation paper and press in a flat heat press.


----------



## Occo370 (Jun 4, 2019)

So the sublimation paper and powders will work well? How long would they last in a cotton. Or 50/50 blend compared to printing on 100% polyester.


----------

